# Abandoned Dog Looking for a Loving Forever Home!



## ferretgrl05 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello all!
About 3 and a half weeks ago I found a young dog two doors down from the Perry County Humane Society. It was over 100 degree heat index and he was so hot and thirsty and very happy to see me. I couldn't just leave him there.... his big brown eyes staring at me and that tail wagging. I am an animal lover! I opened the door and he hopped right in to my car. My husband and I drove over to the shelter to see if he had escaped but they hadn't lost any. They tested him for a microchip, but he didn't have one. They couldn't take dogs from the public so they told me to take him to the police station and that they would hold him until animal control would take him on monday and then the shelter could get him from there. Well, the police were very unccooperative and wouldn't help us. We knocked on doors for a couple of hours trying to find his owner and I have posted flyers but have had no success.
About a week after he came home with us he became very ill. I took him to the vet and found out that he had parvo!! That is a word that no dog lover wants to hear. I was also concerned about my own dogs, but thankfully their vaccines kept them safe. He has recovered now and in a week or so he will be ready for a new home. Please do not let this keep you from adopting him because before he leaves my home he will have a vet giving him a clean bill of health before i allow him to go to another home. Thankfully he should never be able to get parvo again and he will be fine to be around other dogs. 
Here are the details about Boone (that is his nickname): He is a very sweet and energetic Brindle dog. He is about 45 lbs and is potty and crate trained. He is young, probably around a year old. He loves to fetch and get belly rubs and chase his tail. He does well with other dogs and from what i can tell he seems fine with cats. He is an adaptable guy.
I would keep him myself but I am unable to due to my already having three pets and due to other circumstances. If i cannot find him a home i will have to take him to a no-kill shelter and i really don't want to do that because he has been through so much and i am attached to him. It would be very hard on both of us.
I want Boone to have a home that will give him the love and attention he deserves. I am very concerned about his welfare and want him to never have to worry about being dumped again. He has been through so much. If you can open up your heart and home for him please contact me. You will be glad you did because he is a wonderful boy! 
-Lauren


----------



## Himilayas (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww what a cutie. I hope he finds a home soon!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Benton only being 2 hours from me I will see if anyone is interested by me. Cute dog and if we weren't searching for small breed dogs I would scoop him up! I just got my foster puppy into her forever home


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

As I just PMed you about, Benton is less than half an hour from me  I can make a poster and put it on my town's bulletin board if you would like to send me your contact info.


----------

